# Help with Breckenridge please



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

you'll be happy with feb or march, i pesronally prefer feb for no spring break crowd. 
lodging is cheaper on VRBO then going through the resort and you can be in walking distance to everything.
not sure about lift tickets, vail resorts don't usually have terrific discounts/coupons floating around.
Just ask a local what apre's to hit on which given nights, there's plenty of night life, specially in March (spring break crowd).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

March is the better month, typically has more snowfall. If you can get a early bird deal that you think is fair go for it. I know they're giving away rooms right now. If you're looking for cheap lift tickets when you land in Denver swing into any City Market/ King Soopers locations and buy them from the ticketing kiosk there as that should save a little money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

BurtonAvenger's comments are pretty much right on. March is better than Feb, but avoid Spring Break week if you can. Def go with the early bird deals if you can get good ones - the rates are great right now and it would be better than getting stuck far away in some shithole (happens to a lot of folks). I second the King Soopers idea too - unless you can get an awesome deal through the early bird specials.

As for apres, I think Breckenridge Brewery is pretty hard to beat.

Also, if you're there during a week that isn't crazy crowded, you might want to hit Keystone for a day too. It's really nice, it's right down the road, and most ticket packages can be used at either Breck or Keystone. At Breck, if you're hitting the regular runs, Peak 7 used to be the shit, but now they put up a gondola there and it is super crowded, so Peak 8 is a lot more fun and less crowded. Cheers!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I thought I had remembered one of the threads saying March would have the best conditions. Definitely don't want to deal with the spring break crowd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

jabuhrer said:


> BurtonAvenger's comments are pretty much right on. March is better than Feb, but avoid Spring Break week if you can. Def go with the early bird deals if you can get good ones - the rates are great right now and it would be better than getting stuck far away in some shithole (happens to a lot of folks). I second the King Soopers idea too - unless you can get an awesome deal through the early bird specials.
> 
> As for apres, I think Breckenridge Brewery is pretty hard to beat.
> 
> Also, if you're there during a week that isn't crazy crowded, you might want to hit Keystone for a day too. It's really nice, it's right down the road, and most ticket packages can be used at either Breck or Keystone. At Breck, if you're hitting the regular runs, Peak 7 used to be the shit, but now they put up a gondola there and it is super crowded, so Peak 8 is a lot more fun and less crowded. Cheers!


gondola to peak 7! - that blows, time to open up another peak


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> gondola to peak 7! - that blows, time to open up another peak


You have no idea. When I first saw it, I almost cried, haha. There's a fucking gondola that _picks you up in the parking lot_ and takes you to Peak 7. So of course, you get to Peak 7 now and it's just a sea of Cornhusker jackets and cowboy hats  It's a shame. On the flip side, Peak 8 is now a ghost town and you'll find that it actually has some pretty nice runs (I never knew cause I was always shredding 7!). Transworld actually did this year's Good Wood gear review test on Peak 8. Last year, I spent most of my Breck time on Peak 8 and Peak 10. 9 is still flat and generally crappy, but it is not as crowded as it used to be.

Another peak would be nice :thumbsup: . However, after spending the past few years at smaller places like A Basin, Loveland, Monarch and Winter Park, I appreciate Breck's sheer hugeness.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

They have 4 peaks already and Peak 6 is in the planning stages. The gondola also goes to the peak 8 base. Peak 8 has a small, med & large park and a small and big pipe. 7 has cruisers with lots of rollers.

--rick


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jabuhrer said:


> You have no idea. When I first saw it, I almost cried, haha. There's a fucking gondola that _picks you up in the parking lot_ and takes you to Peak 7. So of course, you get to Peak 7 now and it's just a sea of Cornhusker jackets and cowboy hats  It's a shame. On the flip side, Peak 8 is now a ghost town and you'll find that it actually has some pretty nice runs (I never knew cause I was always shredding 7!). Transworld actually did this year's Good Wood gear review test on Peak 8. Last year, I spent most of my Breck time on Peak 8 and Peak 10. 9 is still flat and generally crappy, but it is not as crowded as it used to be.
> 
> Another peak would be nice :thumbsup: . However, after spending the past few years at smaller places like A Basin, Loveland, Monarch and Winter Park, I appreciate Breck's sheer hugeness.


Winterpark smaller than Breck? HAHAHA! Breck had 2368 acres of terrain, Winterpark has over 3000 acres of Terrain. It's a much larger resort than Breck. In fact Winterpark is Colorado's fourth largest resort. 

Also, Breck will get Peak 6 only if they can Steam roll the locals. Peak 6 is the best, safest, bc access in the Breckenridge area. If they add it, all you get is another maybe 600 acres of intermediate groomed packed out runs. Sorry, but it's probably going to be a long time before they get it, if ever. There is a major fight with legal challenges brewing over that one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Peak 7 more crowded than 8? 8 is the biggest shit show of all time cause that's the main base area now and everything funnels in. My advice ride 10,9, and 7, top of 8 or the valley between 8 and 9, but avoid at all costs the base of peak 8.

Also for Apre there's a lot of stuff. 320 usually has concerts and gets decent acts. Burke and Riles, Liquid Lounge, and Cecelia's are where you go to get your grind on and feel like you're a piece of meat being pushed through a small hole. Park Ave Pub for pool and good vibes, Downstairs at erics for pizza and wings, Goldpan if you're into the more rough looking crowd, mother loaded for the very best and worst of America.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, you sure showed me up. You're right about WP having more acres of terrain. Hope you're proud of yourself, that was pretty impressive. Stats and all.

Anyway, whatever. I've always thought Winter Park _feels_ smaller than Breck. Breck has 4 peaks, 30 lifts, and 155 runs vs. Winter Park at 3 peaks (being a bit generous and counting Vasquez Ridge, which seems like it's practically never open), 25 lifts and 134 runs. Plus, every year I've ever bought a pass to WP I've felt ripped off because it is only 60% open most of the days that I went. I don't even really like Breck that much, but to me it certainly _feels_ bigger than WP. But clearly it's not, obviously you are right. I'm sure you're the type that is always right about everything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No that's me actually.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow dude. Nothing to get upset over.

Winterpark gets more snow (by like 100")and generally has more terrain open than Breck, but it's all preference. The only problem I have ever had with Breck is the lay out. They've added some lifts, and made other changes where it may not be as bad as it was back in the day. Winterpark is also a mountain that hides a lot of it's goods. In fact all of it's goods are well hidden. I used to hate the place when I first started visiting there. In fact I would only go once a year for school festival. Then I found some of the goods thanks to a very kewl skier. Kind of opened my eyes so to speak. I don't ride at any of those places or resorts for that matter that much these days anyhow. Early season there they don't get the terrain opened as fast as I would like. Makes for great poaching though. By mid January, last year included, pretty much everything was open. The cirque is about the only thing that pisses me off. It's like ski patrol is reluctant to open it, and once they do, they are reluctant to open it all the way back. I'm sure it's a pita to patrol though. Even the stuff all the way back was open by February. In an avalanche prone steep alpine terrain area, that's not bad. 

Take it as you like, but besides for questioning your statement, and you'll probably consider my opening statement in this post as an insult, I really didn't mean to "show you up".


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry man. It sorta felt like I was being called out over a quick side-note when I was just trying to help out some dude that was asking for advice. I apologize for being jumpy.

Anyway, yeah, I think you're right about WP. No kidding though, most of the days I went up it seemed like the good stuff was closed. I always tried to get back as far as I could, but the last season I was there it seemed like the area that was actually open most of the season wasn't super huge. That's awesome that you found someone to show you the good shit; that's definitely what I need. I do remember that it was a blast when everything was open, but that just added to the frustration when it wasn't. The last season that I bought a pass there ('06-'07), it seemed like a lot of the stuff didn't open until pretty late in the season, and then once it was open they closed it a lot because of wind or avy danger. Anyway, whatever. I've heard a lot of people that are a lot better than me say that WP is the shit, so I guess I need to go with someone that knows the mountain well.

BurtonAvenger, you're right, I was thinking Peak 10 and typed Peak 8. Oops. Nonetheless, last season Peak 7 seemed like the most crowded place there. The base at Peak 7 is huge and super crowded now. The base of Peak 8 may be worse (I couldn't say, I avoid it) but the base of Peak 7 is definitely out of control, and the runs are 10 times as crowded as they used to be.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> In fact all of it's goods are well hidden. I used to hate the place when I first started visiting there. In fact I would only go once a year for school festival. Then I found some of the goods thanks to a very kewl skier. Kind of opened my eyes so to speak.


Can you post up some of the goods on Winter Park that you've found, or is that a trade secret?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not on an open forum. Remind me a little closer to the season and I'll give you a run down on some of the best spots via PM. Or if you have a pass, and let me get a cheap lift ticket on it, I'll give you the tour...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You sure you're not confusing it with 8? Cause once 5 chair broke all hell went down on peak 8 since you had like 39485837472373737283 skiers with tall tee's to their ankles trying to get to the park.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm definitely thinking of Peak 7's new base development. Last season it was 45+ minute lift lines and a never ending supply of goobers being gondola'ed in from the parking lot every time I went over there. I stopped at the new "Grand Lodge" (that's what they call it) for a beer and there were seriously like 5 thousand people in there. I just laughed. So my friends and I hopped on the connect gondola and went to the restaurant at the base of peak 8 and it was practically empty, there were like 3 people at the bar, the rest of the place was more than half empty and the lift lines outside seemed to be moving along fairly quick. That was the only day I went to both bases on the same day, and Peak 7 was much busier. Maybe it was an odd day or something, but I'm just telling you what I saw. They're still developing the Peak 7 base too...condos and stores and shit. It almost looks like the new village or something.

Did you see any of this stuff last year, or am I just trippin?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I used to go to 7 on the busiest weekends to hide from people and power ollie off long rollers. I was hiking the wall ride one day in the park and watched the lines on 8 get so long they were a quarter of the way up the hill. I could see 7 getting busy if Grand Timers was doing some stupid promotion over there like they usually do.

All I'm stoked about is Country Boy is getting the half pipe on it again, finally a pipe that's never crowded and away from the tourons.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Mmmm...Breckenridge...Downstairs at Eric's PIZZA!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Try not to go on the weekends. Stay off i-70 when the mountain closes if you can at all cost. Gets packed full of people. If the weather is fair February is pretty good. I've been snowed in and couldn't find a place to stay because everything was booked before. march is great conditions when the sun is out and it's not to hot.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No that's me actually.


:laugh:

If I was traveling across the country I think Breck would be one of the last mountains I'd pick but thats just me. Watch out for all the flat spots and try not to get yelled at for going to fast like I do EVERY time I fucking go there. They have nice rollers on all the lower runs but then they yell at you for hitting em :dunno: And if you like trees, forget it. They are pretty much all roped off.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You sure you're not confusing it with 8? Cause once 5 chair broke all hell went down on peak 8 since you had like 39485837472373737283 skiers with tall tee's to their ankles trying to get to the park.


Tall tees are how you know someone is a local, brah!





Also, fuck Neff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tall T's are a sign you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate tall t's. All skinny and tight and long. Eww. Not meant for me!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

No way son, the longer the tall t the better you are. Look how good this kid can rip, not the best, since he has no AK graphics, but his ish is fucken tight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know man, I still prefer a cowboy hat, cigar, blue jeans and Texas A&M jacket.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> No way son, the longer the tall t the better you are. Look how good this kid can rip, not the best, since he has no AK graphics, but his ish is fucken tight.


:laugh: I'd love to see a pack of them coming down the hill, like a little herd of legless chihuahuas


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> No way son, the longer the tall t the better you are. Look how good this kid can rip, not the best, since he has no AK graphics, but his ish is fucken tight.


I can see his eyes through his goggles.

Not gangsta enough.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Been to Breck a few times (I've always had the RM super pass or I've worked at Loveland), but this'll be the first year I'll have the CO pass. I agree with all this Breck talk, but how much of it applies to a Wed or Thurs? I'll be off one of those two days from my main job. The last few seasons, those days at Copper/WP were awesome, never crowded-


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

spirited driver said:


> Been to Breck a few times (I've always had the RM super pass or I've worked at Loveland), but this'll be the first year I'll have the CO pass. I agree with all this Breck talk, but how much of it applies to a Wed or Thurs? I'll be off one of those two days from my main job. The last few seasons, those days at Copper/WP were awesome, never crowded-


3 Years ago I was able to take my days off as tuesday and wednesday. Was fucking awesome. Make sure you at least get Wednesday. No one is on the mountain, no lines, super chill.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> 3 Make sure you at least get Wednesday. No one is on the mountain, no lines, super chill.


Wednesdays are the best day to head up to the ski areas. Doesn't matter what the conditions are, there's no lines at all. I was at Abasin last season on a Wed where it had snowed 12" the night before and there were maybe 100 cars in the lot. After 4 hours, there was so much pow to destroy still that it was almost a sin to leave.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Wednesdays are the best day to head up to the ski areas. Doesn't matter what the conditions are, there's no lines at all. I was at Abasin last season on a Wed where it had snowed 12" the night before and there were maybe 100 cars in the lot. After 4 hours, there was so much pow to destroy still that it was almost a sin to leave.


Some of my best days on record were on wednesdays :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> Wednesdays are the best day to head up to the ski areas. Doesn't matter what the conditions are, there's no lines at all. I was at Abasin last season on a Wed where it had snowed 12" the night before and there were maybe 100 cars in the lot. After 4 hours, there was so much pow to destroy still that it was almost a sin to leave.


Was that in late March or early April when they closed the tunnel and Vail Pass? I had some sick mid week days up there where I could ride the pow rocket and have untouched lines every time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm gonna be up in Breck from Dec 19-23... so that's a Sat - Tues for snowboarding... I got the Park Avenue Lofts for lodging, which are right across the street from the base of Peak 9... is Peak 9 that bad? What peak should I go to? It looks like I should avoid 7 (Gondola) and base of peak 8 (main base site)... so I guess if I stay on 9 I'll have decent runs?

I'm an intermediate snowboarder, so I'm just looking for some good challenging runs along with a handful of greens for the beginners in the group. And of course, as short lines as possible...

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

skim - Eh, you just gotta check it out for yourself. Apparently even those of us that go to Breck on a regular basis can't agree on much, hahaha. If you're there for several days then you'll figure it out...you'll know where you want to be and where to avoid by halfway through the first day. If you want to avoid crowds and get some nice intermediate runs, Peak 10 is probably the way to go, but I'm sure there are people here that will disagree with that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah... nothing worse than wasting half your day in lines, though... i guess i'll start out on Peak 9 (since that's where I'm lodged) and go from there...


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Peak 10 flows into mid peak 9. 10 has some intermediate stuff that will keep you busy and Falcon chair is generally not too crowded over there. Peak 9 has plenty of greens for beginners. Gulley between 10 and 9 is generally really fun. Couple wall rides, natural hip or two, you can take that trail through to peak 9 and hit the beginner terrain park as well. 

Peak 7 I don't go to a lot anymore. I think I spent maybe 3 hours there last season. The lines can be hellish, but weren't awful last year- but I wasn't at 7 during high traffic times. 7 has some really good natural rollers, is steep and open enough for beginners. Nice bowls towards the top, but you have to hit TBar or go around the whole fucken mountain to get to the top.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm looking to fly in from the east coast possibly Dec 10th. What will the conditions typically be like by then? Will most trails be open? I've only been out to CO in Late Jan - March.

Thanks!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

daguvena said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to fly in from the east coast possibly Dec 10th. What will the conditions typically be like by then? Will most trails be open? I've only been out to CO in Late Jan - March.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Expect around 40-75% open at that time. It's still pretty early. It can be snowing a lot during that time frame though. Generally speaking, December is a base building month for the snow pack. The last three seasons it has been a great powder month. You just have to be careful if you choose to go off piste at the resort. Sometimes the coverage is rather thin and dangerous at that time of year.


----------

